# For Heat Press Gurus - Whats the best way to align the shirt on the platen?



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

For all the Heat Press Gurus out there...

What is the best way you have found to align the shirt on the platen?


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

hi 

you may check here http://www.teesquareit.com/


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

let me echo ernesto...go to teesquareit.com Lou has a great, affordable product.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

paulo said:


> For all the Heat Press Gurus out there...
> 
> What is the best way you have found to align the shirt on the platen?


I bought a teesquare it, and tried to use it a couple times, but is just too bulky and clumsy for me, so it just sits on my shelf collecting dust now.

Here's what I do. I don't worry about lining my shirt to the heat press. I lay out my shirt flat and smooth on a table, and then take an ordinary yard stick and lay it across the shirt from armpit seam to armpit seam. This gives you the horizontal line. Then I use the #'s on the yardstick to find the center of the shirt, between the armpits. I just put the 20" mark halfway between the armpits. Now you have the horizontal and the vertical. I then lay the transfer on the shirt on top of the yard stick center and straight with the yardstick. I then hold the transfer in place while pulling the yard stick out. Then I slide a Teflon pillow under the shirt, and flip/fold the arms and shirt tail onto the pillow. Then I pick up the whole thing, and set it on the heat press, unflip the arms and shirttail, and then I press. I usually use a teflon pillow under my shirts anyway. Of course I have the press setup for correct pressure and heat.

That's the simplest thing I've found, and very cheap too.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I square the shirt on the lower platen by eye, then align the transfer by eye. It works out fine every time.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use the www.teesquareit.com and works great for me. I have 3 of them qnd they have icreased my productiviy. Good luck.... JB











































i


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I press a line in the center of the shirt. Fold the transfer and slightly pinch it on the top and bottom. Line up the shirt line with the pinch and press.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I press a line in the center of the shirt. Fold the transfer and slightly pinch it on the top and bottom. Line up the shirt line with the pinch and press.


GREAT TIP.I'M GOING TO TRY THAT. THANKS...... JB


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

So I thought I was going to able to use everyone's advice today...

Received my long awaited plastisol heat transfers...and they are the wrong color! 

Sorry just venting.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your problem. I've had great luck with Ace Transfer Company for my transfer needs.,,,,,, JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

let me think... mmm what would I use.. wait.. I am still thinking..


> I bought a teesquare it, and tried to use it a couple times, but is just too bulky and clumsy for me, so it just sits on my shelf collecting dust now.


Gee Rusty. I am sorry it is not working for you. I tried to make as light as I could. I know I am prejudice because i designed it but it helps me a lot. I never do a job unless it is sitting there ready to grab. Lou


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

COEDS said:


> Sorry to hear about your problem. I've had great luck with Ace Transfer Company for my transfer needs.,,,,,, JB


Don't get me wrong the transfers look great and it was fast, I just wish they were the right color.


----------

